# DAM Quick ATP Premium FS Freilaufrolle 200er-Serie



## Angel-Gerlinger (23. Mai 2007)

Freilaufrollen mit bewährter Technik und moderner Optik zum Knallerpreis!
große Frontbremsscheiben - ruckfreier Bremseinsatz
Freilaufhebel mit Freilauf-Feinjustierung am Heck
lange Alu-Weitwurfspule
"S-Stroke"-Schnurverlegung
Ant-Vibro-System (A.V.S)- ideale Auswuchtung von Rotor und Kurbel
großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Twist-System
rostfreie Hauptachse
Grafit-Ersatzspule schon mit dabei
*Modell 230 FS*
Schnurfassung: 100m/0,30mm
Übersetzung: 5,3:1
Gewicht: 300 gr.
Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 43,00 Euro

*Unser Preis: 19,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32194
www.gerlinger.de
*Modell 240 FS*
Schnurfassung: 100m/0,40mm
Übersetzung: 5,3:1
Gewicht: 330 gr.
Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 47,00 Euro

*Unser Preis: 19,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32195
www.gerlinger.de
*Modell 250 FS*
Schnurfassung: 100m/0,50mm
Übersetzung: 4,9:1
Gewicht: 490 gr.
Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 51,00 Euro

*Unser Preis: 19,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32196
www.gerlinger.de
*Modell 260 FS*
Schnurfassung: 100m/0,60mm
Übersetzung: 4,2:1
Gewicht: 620 gr.
Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 56,00 Euro

*Unser Preis: 24,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32197
www.gerlinger.de
*Modell 270 FS*
Schnurfassung: 100m/0,70mm
Übersetzung: 4,2:1
Gewicht: 650 gr.
Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 60,00 Euro

*Unser Preis: 24,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32198
www.gerlinger.de

 Die Abbildung dient als Musterabbildung für die angegebenen Modellgrößen.​


----------

